# MDF Cornice for Kitchen



## oakfield (10 Dec 2011)

Is there anywhere that sells bare MDF, or primed MDF cornice, for top of kitchen wall units?
I don't have a spindle moulder, so can't easily make my own.

I don't want it foil/vinyl wrapped as i need to spray it to match the rest of the kitchen so i think this rules out B&Q etc.

I would like a reasonably simple style.

Thanks,
Mark.


----------



## mailee (10 Dec 2011)

I think you will find most MDF cornice is wrapped and not bare MDF. One option you could use is to make the moulding up out of sections of wood mouldings stacked one atop the other. As for MDF unless you have a spindle moulder or router table I think your out of luck, sorry.


----------



## oakfield (10 Dec 2011)

I have a router table but have struggled to find a cutter that would give me a big enough cornice. (about 100mm)
My local timber yard has one which will do if i can't find anything more suitable but it is a little fussy.
Would it be possible to reliably paint a wrapped moulding?


----------



## Max Power (11 Dec 2011)

You'll get it no problem Mark. Any of the foil wrapped kitchen door manufactures will supply you with bare mdf product .
If you havn't got a manufacturer nearby, go to a local kitchen company and ask them to order it in for you


----------



## Lord Kitchener (11 Dec 2011)

Have you considered not having cornice? It's not as fashionable as it once was.


----------



## Oryxdesign (11 Dec 2011)

Try these guys

http://www.uwpltd.co.uk/


----------

